
Ecuador Arrests Former JRuby Core Developer - ddebernardy
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/apr/12/julian-assange-ecuador-arrests-man-with-alleged-links-to-wikileaks
======
piokoch
Although I don't know what Ola Bini has exactly done (no details in the
article) and if he is guilty of anything, but the phrase:

"We have sufficient evidence that he was collaborating in attempts to
destabilise the government."

sounds strangely familiar to me. I lived long enough under totalitarian
communistic regime where almost exact wording was typically used to justify
arresting members of the opposition.

